# 2013 National Picture - 8 Horse Hitch Other Side View



## kuelinkellyville (Sep 23, 2013)

This is my Son-Inlaw, Phillip Bruton driving the 8 horse Hitch in the 6 or more class @ 2013 Nationals. The wagon belongs to Jamie Sweeney who is riding shotgun with him. The horse are (from Wheeler to Front) Meiko, Squeaker (Meiko's Daughter), Red, Rojo, (Red & Rojo belong to Jamie Sweeney) Casper, Surprise, Mitey Kuel Turd and Super Dude... A really big Thank you goes to Jamie for the use of her wagon and Red and Rojo...


----------



## Barefootin (Sep 23, 2013)

That is a cool team, very colorful. I love how they get smaller going from Wheel horses to the Lead horses. It's hard to see the offside horses though.


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 26, 2013)

That is so AWESOME!

I have a question. I've totally tried immersing myself in driving, but just realized I don't know what the middle two pairs would be called in this hitch. The ones right in front of the wagon are your wheelers, the pair at the very front would be leaders. In a 6 horse hitch, the middle set is called the swing pair or team. But what about when you have the extra pair in the 8?

I love driving. I REALLY love driving pairs. But I'm not sure about that set up, not even really sure I want to try something like that,



.

Thank you, thank you, thank you - for sharing. I didn't go to Nationals this year & last year was my first. I helped braid several horses last year for Nationals draft classes, watched many others being done and enjoyed some of the classes before/during/after I got so sick. Much fun! I'm enjoying some of the posts about different areas of Nationals now. Loving all the pics of the hitches and draft stuff this year. It looks like it's really growing! So much fun!!!!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Sep 27, 2013)

Starting from the back you got your wheelers, swingers, pointers, leaders.


----------



## Kendra (Sep 28, 2013)

I've also heard the point team called the sweep team. Very colourful hitch!


----------

